# Augustine's City of God - which translation?



## Matthew1034

From what I see on Wikipedia, there are these editions of the book:

* The City of God. Translation by Henry Bettenson. Harmondsworth, England: Penguin 1972.
* The City of God. Introduction by Etienne Gilson. Translation by Gerald G. Walsh S. J. et al. New York: Doubleday, Image Books 1958.
* The City of God. Introduction by Ernest Barker. Translation by John Healey.
* The City of God against the pagans. Translation by R. W. Dyson. Cambridge, 2007.


Which do you prefer in terms of readability/footnotes/etc? Which should I buy?


----------



## VilnaGaon

My favorite translation is the one by Marcus Dods. Very readable, with helpings of useful notes. I must have read this Translation five or six times in those days, years ago when I used to commute to work by public transport. This Translation is part of Schaff's 38vol Church Fathers Series printed by Hendriksen. It is also part of Encyclopaedia Brittanica's "Great Books of the Western World Series". I believe Dods was a Minister in the Free Church of Scotland in the 19th Century.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith

The City of God against the pagans. Translation by R. W. Dyson. Cambridge, 2007.
appears to be the most modern; not sure if it is the best, but often used as the one for University texts.


----------



## py3ak

The Modern Library also publishes the Marcus Dods translation. I noticed one mistaken footnote, one typographical error, and I believe there was also a place that should have been footnoted and wasn't. But for an 867 page book, 3 errors is not bad.


----------



## Matthew1034

Thank you, all! I will look for a copy of Dods' translation in decent condition


----------



## CDM

It's Free here: NPNF1-02. St. Augustin's City of God and Christian Doctrine | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## caddy

Matthew1034 said:


> From what I see on Wikipedia, there are these editions of the book:
> 
> * The City of God. Translation by Henry Bettenson. Harmondsworth, England: Penguin 1972.
> * The City of God. Introduction by Etienne Gilson. Translation by Gerald G. Walsh S. J. et al. New York: Doubleday, Image Books 1958.
> * The City of God. Introduction by Ernest Barker. Translation by John Healey.
> * The City of God against the pagans. Translation by R. W. Dyson. Cambridge, 2007.
> 
> 
> Which do you prefer in terms of readability/footnotes/etc? Which should I buy?



Mine is translated by Marcus Dods D.D. The Modern Library Classics


----------



## bookslover

Matthew1034 said:


> Thank you, all! I will look for a copy of Dods' translation in decent condition



I believe Dods (1834-1909) was a well-known liberal in his day.

-----Added 5/27/2009 at 08:01:10 EST-----

There is also a translation in the _Loeb Classical Library_, published by Harvard University Press. I don't remember who the translator(s) is (are).

It's in seven volumes, handled by several different translators. Each volume is hardback, in a small format, and cost about $25 each. The _Loeb_ series goes back to 1912, and has been much beloved (especially by past generations of college students).


----------

